# low water pressure from well pump supply



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The riser coming from the pump to the adapter?


----------



## NCwell (Mar 1, 2011)

*Riser*

The water pressure from the pump to the house is less than it has been in the recent past.
From inside the house to the pressure switch, the gauge reads 20 pounds.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay, assuming that the gauge is close to right, you said that you recently replaced the pump, and that you replaced the line from the pump to the house two years ago, so when you changed the pump, did you inspect the pipe from the pump to the adapter? It seems evident that the problem is between the pump and the house, so you will need to inspect the riser, the line that you replaced two years ago, including any couplings that may be in that line, and that you have the adapters seated where the riser connects to the well casing. It just occurred to me too, that maybe the first thing you should do is check that both lines running to your pump are live. They should be on a common breaker, but perhaps one side did not reset for some reason.


----------



## NCwell (Mar 1, 2011)

*Line that was replaced*

The water line I replaced (black pvc) was from the top of the well to the house supply that runs to the pressure gauge and the water pressure switch inside the house.
As you recommend, I will check the electricity before I do anything else.. 
My plan was to replace the 1 inch PVC line from the bottom of the well to the top of the well next.
Appreciate the advice.


----------

